# Danboard - Toy



## davidjc

Danboard, or Danbo for short is a toy from Japan. It is a girl dressed up as a cardboard box robot. It has movable joints and so you can do many different expessions with it.

Heres a few of many ive done.


----------



## keybq

that is awesome


----------



## dry3210

keybq said:


> that is awesome


 

+1


----------



## 250Gimp

Nice!!

Atta' think outside the Box!!!  :lmao:


----------



## Al-Wazeer

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice

really nice

1000000% perfect


----------



## bjorkfiend

...


----------



## Heck

I see a movie in the making lol.. good stuff


----------



## arais81

really cool...reminds me of that milk carton from blurs music video


----------



## deggimatt

10/10 great


----------

